# The Slingring



## flicks

Hi slingshot enthusiasts,

I want to show you my new design of a compact and lightweight shooter, which can carry quite heavy bands. And here it is: "The Slingring" in the States-Edition.





  








2013 03 24 16 10 52




__
flicks


__
Mar 25, 2013


__
6







It can be hold in different styles





  








multi




__
flicks


__
Mar 25, 2013


__
3







In this phase it is more or less a sling-puzzle 





  








20130320 202429




__
flicks


__
Mar 25, 2013


__
3







I've played around as well with other material, the wooden one is made of acacia with a beechwood inlay and LBO/BW finish, the black one is made of 2 mm carbon fiber with nightglowing inlays and a neoprene tube edging.It can also be made of 12 mm multiplex. An intense sanding or grooving is not necessary, just the edges must be rounded.





  








2013 03 24 16 10 12




__
flicks


__
Mar 25, 2013


__
3










  








Tac




__
flicks


__
Mar 25, 2013


__
1







I can see you...





  








DSC02903




__
flicks


__
Mar 25, 2013


__
4







Thanks for watching and I hope you like it!


----------



## M.J

Amazing!
I love it :wub:


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsversein: This is ART! Besides of the display of utter accuracy and top of all ranks craftsmanship it is a piece of ART.


----------



## Btoon84

great design!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Awesome. Very unique and innovative.


----------



## BC-Slinger

I am really starting to enjoy pocket slingshots and this one is just lovley. :wub:


----------



## Dayhiker

B) B) B) B) Clever and just about as cool as it gets!!!! Great workmanship too.


----------



## rockslinger

Very cool looking design, well done!


----------



## Beanflip

I am amazed by the process you must go thru to put these together. Great work!


----------



## Bob at Draco

Almost like a puzzle. Simply stunning.


----------



## phil

Looks very nice fella great work


----------



## BrokenPins

Your designs are very unique - and I like em! Besides, how can you not love the Red, White, and Blue?

Looks like Captain America's slingshot


----------



## Imperial

as i said in your gallery, i love this captain america one .

.


----------



## Quercusuber

Most exquisite and intricate designs!!!!!
Simply AMAZING job!!! :bowdown:

I guess we have here SOTM material again 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bigron

those are great


----------



## Knotty

Such fine work producing those small pieces. Amazing.


----------



## e~shot




----------



## flicks

Thanks a lot for your kind feedback. I appreciate it very much. On the next days I will try different bandsets and do some shooting tests.


----------



## lightgeoduck

flicks said:


> do some shooting tests.


Making a video, right?

You do some fine work, and would love to see them in action.

LGD


----------



## FURGLE

Absoloutly amazing  ..... Would make the perfect pocket hunter keep up the great craftsmanship


----------



## Mr.Teh

BrokenPins said:


> Your designs are very unique - and I like em! Besides, how can you not love the Red, White, and Blue?
> 
> Looks like Captain America's slingshot


 :iagree: , i like the captain america jokes :lol:


----------



## flicks

I made a few test shots with 6.35 mm steel balls. The bandset is TBG, 22 cm long and 16/10 mm tapered. The video shows my preferred shooting style, Hope you like it and thanks for watching.


----------



## Peresh

Keep it up ! Good stuff here.


----------



## RawSlingshots

wow dude! clever design, and looks like a blast to shoot!


----------



## LostMarbles

Great design and nice holding shooter!

Saw the Tx too. I enjoy winding/flying Dr. Ralph Okon, (AKA PowerCroco) YY speed motor winds! Awesome power handling and speed!


----------



## NoobShooter

I dont know how I missed this.. Captain America is an awesome hero, and this slingshot would be so badas$ to have.. Great job and great design too.. Any idea on how much this would cost me to own!!!???


----------



## G30

Fantastic slinger you do a great job on those.


----------



## TimR

I've made several, thanks for sharing the design. I found you have to cut the notch in the handle very precisely to have the fork fit securely enough.

They shoot very well, but for whatever reason they handslap me something fierce. I've reluctantly stopped shooting them.


----------



## flicks

Ooops, the thread is back from the death  Thanks for your kind words. I am really glad that you like it.

@TimR: It is all about the right band dimension for the used ammo. For shooting 6.3mm steel you don't need a strong bandset. I've made the best experiences with TBG 12-9 tapered and 19 cm long with a leightweight dogbone pouch. With the shooting style as shown in the video I didn't had any handslaps, (tho' the bandset in the video has been made for 3/4 butterfly)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Flycatcher

Some ones been reading the avengers! This looks great.


----------



## mr. green

flicks said:


> Ooops, the thread is back from the death  Thanks for your kind words. I am really glad that you like it.


Good things never die............


----------



## TimR

flicks said:


> @TimR: It is all about the right band dimension for the used ammo.
> 
> Thanks again guys!


Well, I haven't given up. Tonight I made a lighter band set, straight half inch with Blue, the middle thickness of the Target exercise band. I don't know what that equates to with TB. I used the lightest pouch in my bag. I haven't tried it outside yet but it shot a bean with nice zip and no hand slap.


----------



## Dr J

Well done, unique design!


----------



## sandynoobhead

amazing!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## shew97

Beautiful


----------



## JUSTJOB

Wow! What a cool little design! A lot more intricate than appears at first. I especially love the one with the ammo magazine! Very nice work!


----------



## flicks

Wow, the slingring is back! Thanks for your kind comments! Much appreciated!


----------



## Individual

Lol, First time seeing this here aswell.

Awesome


----------



## Dead Bunny

Cool pocket sling for captain america


----------



## NoobShooter

LOL.. Back from the dead AGAIN!! I just have to say.. I own a slingshot from flicks that is identical to this one. Awesome slingshot in ANY collection.. Especially mine.. lol..


----------



## Q4perfectY

This is really cool


----------



## gaia

the Glow in the dark one is awesome!


----------



## Aries666

Love the glow in the dark one and wood one.


----------



## SlingshotMadness

Captain America! Nice SS!


----------



## flicks

Thanks a lot for your kind comments guys. Seems that the Captain America Slingring will live forever - LOL!


----------



## hlombard

Amazing!

Can you share files that I can sent to have it laser cut?

Thanks


----------



## DougDynasty

I looooove this! I need one in my life


----------



## LBH2

Flicks&#8230;..another awesome design&#8230;.as always!!!!!! LBH2


----------



## FlingShotLife

This is a cleaver little design. I am surprised I don't see more of them built.......?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

